# Translation Regarding 'Word Of The Shabad'



## Ishna (Jul 2, 2012)

Gurfatehji

I am referring to Ang 64.ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਕਰੇ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਕੀਜੈ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਨ  ਹੋਇ  ॥
Gurmukẖ kirpā kare bẖagaṯ kījai bin gur bẖagaṯ na ho▫e.
By God's Grace, the Gurmukh practices devotion; without the Guru, there is no devotional worship

ਆਪੈ  ਆਪੁ  ਮਿਲਾਏ  ਬੂਝੈ  ਤਾ  ਨਿਰਮਲੁ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥
Āpai āp milā▫e būjẖai ṯā nirmal hovai ko▫e.
One who merges his own self into Him understands, and so becomes pure.

ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਸਚਾ  ਸਚੀ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਮਿਲਾਵਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੧॥
Har jī▫o sacẖā sacẖī baṇī sabaḏ milāvā ho▫e. ||1||
The Dear Lord is True, and True is the Word of His Bani. Through the Word of the Shabad, Union with Him is obtained. ||1||​The last line says 'True is the *Word *of His Bani'.  and 'Through the *Word *of the Shabad', but I'm looking at the Gurmukhi and I don't see the word 'Word' anywhere in there.

So why has Dr Sant Singh Khalsa inserted this *word *(pun intended)?  If I am mistaken, and the word 'Word' indeed belongs there, please correct me.

To me it just seems to add another concept that doesn't need to be there and creates confusion.

Many thanks
Ishna


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 2, 2012)

DR sant singh is from the WEST..and he is  fixated on the WORD...as in I am the Word..or something to that effect in the Bible...japposatnamwaheguru:


----------

